# Sweet score... I hope?



## cnbarr (Jan 3, 2012)

Today I picked up 10 lbs of 386/486 cpu's for $600, according to what boardsort pays I feel this was a good deal. I am not sure what the recovery rate on these are, but if Chris at boardsort pays upwards of $123/lb, I think I fared well, although I would like to know what I could recover per pound out of these due to the fact that I now have access to roughly 50 lbs a per month of these cpu's at $60/lb. I also scored 15 lbs of some of strange looking ram, it cost about $150 for the 15 lbs so I said what the hell throw it in. This stuff looks like ramm on steroids, they appear to have small processors on them, so at $10/lbs I didn't think I could lose. But, if anyone knows anything about these kind of ram I would love to hear, as I have never seen anything like them, I'm not even sure if they are ram? Well I hope I scored a great deal here? Thanks ahead for any input, I'm real curious about these ram and thanks for looking.

Chris


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 4, 2012)

Those are not ram on steroids, they are Pentium II or III processors.
Boardsort calls them Slot Processors.

Jim


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 4, 2012)

That is what I was thinking but I wasn't too sure because I have never seen them before until today. thanks for the reply, other than that did I fare well on the deal?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, I would say you did OK. Most people with large amounts know what they have. At least that is what I have found.

Jim


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 4, 2012)

I would definitely agree, before I went and met with the man I purchased from, I printed off boardsort's price list so I could set myself a high/low allowance. So worst case scenario I could break even, but it seems I have found my new scrap supplier!


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 4, 2012)

What is the difference between slot processors and ram? Boardsort pays more for ram than slot processors, I just noticed, and it would seem that slot processors would be more valuable due to their low grade cpu on the board? It may be a low grade cpu but I would think it would have a higher value than standard ram? I am also new to all of this so I may be wrong here.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 4, 2012)

Thrifty Bits pays the same per lb. for ram and slot processors;
http://thriftybits.com/

The memory should have more chips on them, but the gold fingers are bigger on the processors.

Jim


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 4, 2012)

So all in all they fairly equal? Thanks again for the input.


----------



## jaun (Jan 4, 2012)

I like the last pic!!! Is that whisky/whiskey?

There’s nothing like a nice glass of whisky after a good deal. :lol:


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 4, 2012)

jaun said:


> I like the last pic!!! Is that whisky/whiskey?
> 
> There’s nothing like a nice glass of whisky after a good deal. :lol:



Yes it is, 7 and 7 brother, I felt a personal celebration was in order so me and the wife poured a stiff cocktail and gave a toast to the days bounty!


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 4, 2012)

cnbarr said:


> There’s nothing like a nice glass of whisky after a good deal. :lol:



Love it! And, take note, whisky, which relates to Scotch. You, sir, have great taste!

Harold


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice load cnbarr.

I believe you have there around an ounce just in cpu's.
good luck.


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 4, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> cnbarr said:
> 
> 
> > There’s nothing like a nice glass of whisky after a good deal. :lol:
> ...



One can never complain about a nice glass of Crown Royal Black label on the rocks! 8)


----------



## HigginsMechanical (Jan 4, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> cnbarr said:
> 
> 
> > There’s nothing like a nice glass of whisky after a good deal. :lol:
> ...




Nothing like a good single malt... Balvenie, Kardu, hec, even Glenfiddich will do. :lol:


----------



## cnbarr (Jan 4, 2012)

Higgins, You sir are correct, I'll have one of each! 8)


----------



## jack_burton (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice haul!


----------

